# Official Gracie Versus Hughes Thread



## BigDyl (May 17, 2006)

Who will win?


*Discuss.*



I'm not sure who will win.  I'm afraid Gracie is too old now...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 17, 2006)

Good thread...Hughes. Too overpowering for Gracie IMO. Great wrestler too (He's also capable of submitting opponents as we've seen). And that combination could defeat superior Jiu-Jitsu.


----------



## MCx2 (May 17, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go with Hughes. As much as I don't like him, I just feel Gracie is a little too old and will be over powered.


----------



## Doublebase (May 17, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to go with Hughes. As much as I don't like him, I just feel Gracie is a little too old and will be over powered.



I agree. Gracie has a lot of respect but Hughes is the best fighter pound for pound.  I don't really like Hughes either.  I can't wait to watch it next weekend.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 17, 2006)

I actually always disliked Gracie. Couldn't stand how he used to never let up on his submissions when the other fighter would clearly be tapping and the ref would be trying to break it up. I know the old UFC's used to be a lot more ruthless, but you can fuck someone up bad doin that.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 17, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I actually always disliked Gracie. Couldn't stand how he used to never let up on his submissions when the other fighter would clearly be tapping and the ref would be trying to break it up. I know the old UFC's used to be a lot more ruthless, but you can fuck someone up bad doin that.



The reason why he has done that is because several times opponents have tapped and he has let go of the arm bar/choke out, etc.. and the ref wasnt able to see him tap and/or the opponent argued he never tapped... so he keeps the submission to make absolutely certain.

As far as the fight... gracie will have his hands full with matt hughes. It all depends how hughes plays the fight, if it goes to the ground and hughes makes just one mistake its over. Hughes has to be perfect. I think hughes is going to be overly anxious to end it early and gracie will take advantage of it.. I expect a nervous matt hughes.

I am pulling for gracie, I cannot stand matt hughes. Also, my jiu jitsu instructor was adopted by royce gracie's family so naturally I have to root for him.


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2006)

I agree with FUnc ... I think if Hughes makes a mistake on the ground, it's over.  Matt is very good, but to Gracies credit, he has been in with much bigger guys than himself, so with that, it will be interesting to see how much G&P Gracie will be able to take.


----------



## BigDyl (May 17, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I actually always disliked Gracie. Couldn't stand how he used to never let up on his submissions when the other fighter would clearly be tapping and the ref would be trying to break it up. I know the old UFC's used to be a lot more ruthless, but you can fuck someone up bad doin that.




It's because of guy like Shamrock.  After Gracie tapped him, he let go, and Shamrock pretended that he didn't tap.  This is why he held them until the Ref could cleary see the tapout.


Also, I've been to a few competitions, and guys will not tap.  They'll let there friggin' arm break first.


----------



## BigDyl (May 17, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> The reason why he has done that is because several times opponents have tapped and he has let go of the arm bar/choke out, etc.. and the ref wasnt able to see him tap and/or the opponent argued he never tapped... so he keeps the submission to make absolutely certain.
> 
> As far as the fight... gracie will have his hands full with matt hughes. It all depends how hughes plays the fight, if it goes to the ground and hughes makes just one mistake its over. Hughes has to be perfect. I think hughes is going to be overly anxious to end it early and gracie will take advantage of it.. I expect a nervous matt hughes.
> 
> I am pulling for gracie, I cannot stand matt hughes. Also, my jiu jitsu instructor was adopted by royce gracie's family so naturally I have to root for him.





How long have you been training bjj?


----------



## fUnc17 (May 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> How long have you been training bjj?



Not long at all. I actually just officially training in a traditional setting... although my good friend and I always use to go to the beach and roll and I have followed bjj for awhile... as well as practicing arnese (filipino martial arts) and kali with my dad. (stick and knife)


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> It's because of guy like Shamrock. After Gracie tapped him, he let go, and Shamrock pretended that he didn't tap. This is why he held them until the Ref could cleary see the tapout.
> 
> 
> Also, I've been to a few competitions, and guys will not tap. They'll let there friggin' arm break first.


 
Yeah I understand that. But I've seen him hold it even after the ref is tryin to tug him off the guy.

Lol, I remember that fight with Shamrock. Actually tried cheating, that was bad.


----------



## Doublebase (May 17, 2006)

Do you watch Shamrock at all on Season 3 of TUF?  He is such a dick.  He brings a bodybuilder in instead of a martial arts coach.  I hate his coaching.  I'm can't wait to see him and Tito go at it.


----------



## topolo (May 17, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Do you watch Shamrock at all on Season 3 of TUF?  He is such a dick.  He brings a bodybuilder in instead of a martial arts coach.  I hate his coaching.  I'm can't wait to see him and Tito go at it.



I can't wait for you to have your first sexual encounter with a female.


----------



## GFR (May 17, 2006)

*#9*


----------



## tucker01 (May 17, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Do you watch Shamrock at all on Season 3 of TUF? He is such a dick. He brings a bodybuilder in instead of a martial arts coach. I hate his coaching. I'm can't wait to see him and Tito go at it.


 
You'll be waiting a long time.  Tito's injuries will prevent him from fighting


----------



## BigDyl (May 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> You'll be waiting a long time.  Tito's injuries will prevent him from fighting




Yes... his "injuries..."


----------



## tucker01 (May 17, 2006)

Actually just looked around.  And the fight might be back on.  I dunno, guess will just have to wait and see


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 17, 2006)

Yeah I doubt Tito will fall out because of the knee (I think it's a knee?)...Especially since Shamrock fought Tito with a messed up ACL.


----------



## bigss75 (May 17, 2006)

I think hughes will keep it standing and knock em out.  Gracie is one tough sob but he is too old to fight hughes who is in his prime.


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2006)

when is this fight,.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 18, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> when is this fight,.


 
A week from Saturday (27th).


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2006)

4/27


----------



## topolo (May 18, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> 4/27



What an idiot you are it is May dumbshit.


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> What an idiot you are it is May dumbshit.



I was just making sure you were paying attention.  Good job.


----------



## BigDyl (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M6SKkeBBO4&search=royce gracie


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2006)

sounds like video game music in the background.  Awesome vid though.


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2006)

After reading the first few threads and hearing he will be overpowered, I think maybe ridiculous. And hear me out here...........he has always fought guys much bigger and stronger than him! He looks like a very scrawny guy but it doesnt take strength in order for Gracie to win! He simply relies on his training and simple submissions. Now its hard to argue that he is older, but with age also comes wisdom. So it will be a very good fight imo, and despite Gracie's age the loner the match goes the more chance Gracie has!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 18, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> After reading the first few threads and hearing he will be overpowered, I think maybe ridiculous. And hear me out here...........he has always fought guys much bigger and stronger than him! He looks like a very scrawny guy but it doesnt take strength in order for Gracie to win! He simply relies on his training and simple submissions. Now its hard to argue that he is older, but with age also comes wisdom. So it will be a very good fight imo, and despite Gracie's age the loner the match goes the more chance Gracie has!


 
What about when Royce fought Kimo though? His strength def. gave Royce a run for his money. And Matt Hughes is the total package. He's as strong as a bull, can wrestle, he's versed in submissions (remember when he submitted St. Pierre?), and he's got one of the best ground and pound games. I hope it's a good fight, I just don't see Royce winning it because of his age mostly.


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> After reading the first few threads and hearing he will be overpowered, I think maybe ridiculous. And hear me out here...........he has always fought guys much bigger and stronger than him! He looks like a very scrawny guy but it doesnt take strength in order for Gracie to win! He simply relies on his training and simple submissions. Now its hard to argue that he is older, but with age also comes wisdom. So it will be a very good fight imo, and despite Gracie's age the loner the match goes the more chance Gracie has!



What is with all the exclimation points!  Are you yelling while typing!


----------



## BigDyl (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, I agree that I'm sick of people talking about Hughes strength.  Please, it's NEVER been about strength, why would it start now?


I do agree, Royces age has me scared.


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> What is with all the exclimation points!  Are you yelling while typing!



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topolo (May 18, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> What is with all the exclimation points!  Are you yelling while typing!



This is an interogative and it needs a question mark you dumb bastard.


----------



## Doublebase (May 19, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> This is an interogative and it needs a question mark you dumb bastard.



You're an interogative.


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2006)

When was Gracie's last fight in the UFC?


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> What is with all the exclimation points!  Are you yelling while typing!



Hah!  reminds me of that asshole, MyK.

Ive never liked either of these fighters.  I thought gracie was a bore to watch and hughes just has that attitude that you cant help but to dislike.  Funny how all of you dont like him either.

I dont think strength is going to be a problem for gracie as it never has.  I do, however, worry about his techinque.  With the new rules of not having any action for a given amount of time and standing them up, gracie might be fucked.  His fights were all about boring shit.  Needless to say though, they were long, but effective.


----------



## Double D (May 19, 2006)

Yeah Gracie is kinda boring to watch fight, but he does get the job done. Now if I recall right I think Gracie has only lost 1 fight and it was in Prize fighting. I watched that particular fight and the guy that Gracie was fighting looked like he tapped out in like the 2nd or 3rd round. I just have a hard time believing that Gracie will be beat. I started watching these things whenever they first started and it has came a long way. Before they had to weight classes or anything they just had a huge tournament (which was much more interesting). Now these guys only fight once a night, before they had to be conditioned to go the distance and thats what is impressive with the older guys.


----------



## Tier (May 19, 2006)

Sakuraba humiliated Gracie, like he was fighting a little girl, that bad.


----------



## Double D (May 19, 2006)

Yeah he did beat him, but if you get on the net and watch some of it in like the second or third round it did look like he tapped. I am not saying Gracie was winning or he did anything great I am just saying that Sakuraba seemed to had tapped on Gracies leg at a point in the match.


----------



## musclepump (May 19, 2006)

Grace will own Hughes.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2006)

Hughes...

Because his helicopters and satellite communication systems
will be an advantage...


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Yeah he did beat him, but if you get on the net and watch some of it in like the second or third round it did look like he tapped. I am not saying Gracie was winning or he did anything great I am just saying that Sakuraba seemed to had tapped on Gracies leg at a point in the match.




Well god dammit, I wanna see this clip!  Ive heard about it from my friend a few months ago and still havent seen it.


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I started watching these things whenever they first started and it has came a long way. Before they had to weight classes or anything they just had a huge tournament (which was much more interesting). Now these guys only fight once a night, before they had to be conditioned to go the distance and thats what is impressive with the older guys.



Holy shit.  Thats a good point.  I too favor the old times, but for kinda the 'wrong' reasons.  Like Dan Severn's first fight.  He had to fight "Mad Dog" I think his title was.  Anyway it was like Andre vs. the Giant.  Funny ass shit.

'Going the distance' does have a draw back and its draw back is actually its quality.  The men have to do fight after fight and earn their title.  But when its one fight of the night, everyone fighting is fresh.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 19, 2006)

Gracie was the 1st big UFC star.  EVERYONE in America that knew anything at all about UFC knew his name.  14 years ago?  

_We know_ he has trained and rolled and done everything he could do to fight off old age ... but if Gracie shows up in his gie and expects to beat Hughes with only his ground game he gonna get his ass kicked.  Gracie is slower, his joints are weaker, and his ego is way bigger.  He will get his chin tapped up on, his shoots sprawled out, and his sub's spun out of.  Nowadays a gie is nothing more than a handle for a good MMA fighter to use against the guy wearing it ... 

Hughes knows who and what Gracie is ... he grew up watching the dude.  He will be prepared.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Gracie was the 1st big UFC star.  EVERYONE in America that knew anything at all about UFC knew his name.  14 years ago?
> 
> _We know_ he has trained and rolled and done everything he could do to fight off old age ... but if Gracie shows up in his gie and expects to beat Hughes with only his ground game he gonna get his ass kicked.  Gracie is slower, his joints are weaker, and his ego is way bigger.  He will get his chin tapped up on, his shoots sprawled out, and his sub's spun out of.  Nowadays a gie is nothing more than a handle for a good MMA fighter to use against the guy wearing it ...
> 
> Hughes knows who and what Gracie is ... he grew up watching the dude.  He will be prepared.



So you think Gracie is gonna win easily?


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Gracie was the 1st big UFC star.  EVERYONE in America that knew anything at all about UFC knew his name.  14 years ago?
> 
> _We know_ he has trained and rolled and done everything he could do to fight off old age ... but if Gracie shows up in his gie and expects to beat Hughes with only his ground game he gonna get his ass kicked.  Gracie is slower, his joints are weaker, and his ego is way bigger.  He will get his chin tapped up on, his shoots sprawled out, and his sub's spun out of.  Nowadays a gie is nothing more than a handle for a good MMA fighter to use against the guy wearing it ...
> 
> Hughes knows who and what Gracie is ... he grew up watching the dude.  He will be prepared.





First off, he CANNOT wear a GI anymore.  This is against UFC rules.  Secondly, Gracie does not HAVE a big ego.  He is like any other althlete who has done well at his game.  


Just because YOU have seen Gracie tap people out, does not make you a Jiu Jitsu Black Belt.  Training 10 years DOES NOT even make you one.  Gracie doesn't have to work on his ground skills, he ONLY knees to work on his stand up.  So don't count him out so easily.  Most fights like this come down to VERY controversial decisions.  I would be suprised if this isn't one of those occasions.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> First off, he CANNOT wear a GI anymore. This is against UFC rules. Secondly, Gracie does not HAVE a big ego. He is like any other althlete who has done well at his game.
> 
> 
> Just because YOU have seen Gracie tap people out, does not make you a Jiu Jitsu Black Belt. Training 10 years DOES NOT even make you one. Gracie doesn't have to work on his ground skills, he ONLY knees to work on his stand up. So don't count him out so easily. Most fights like this come down to VERY controversial decisions. I would be suprised if this isn't one of those occasions.


 I seen a video on BJJ once so yeah Imma expert 

 I will agree with ya on the controversial frufru.  Thanks for the no gi update ... didn't catch that one till ya mentioned it .  

 The ego issue is your perspective ... I don't agree.  I've seen him over the years as he has fought in Brazil, Japan, and the USA.  He has an over inflated ego ... he is just not all loud with it.  

To a recent UFC audience ... "This is the house that I built".  

ANY fighter who risks permanent injury to people he sub's when he knows the REF has called the match is all ego IMHO.


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Hah! reminds me of that asshole, MyK.


PLay nice Jr.


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Gracie was the 1st big UFC star. EVERYONE in America that knew anything at all about UFC knew his name. 14 years ago?
> 
> _We know_ he has trained and rolled and done everything he could do to fight off old age ... but if Gracie shows up in his gie and expects to beat Hughes with only his ground game he gonna get his ass kicked. Gracie is slower, his joints are weaker, and his ego is way bigger. He will get his chin tapped up on, his shoots sprawled out, and his sub's spun out of. Nowadays a gie is nothing more than a handle for a good MMA fighter to use against the guy wearing it ...
> 
> Hughes knows who and what Gracie is ... he grew up watching the dude. He will be prepared.


PLease sonny, Gracy will own him then change Hughes  diaper when the match is over


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> PLay nice Jr.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Thanks for the no gi update ... didn't catch that one till ya mentioned it .
> QUOTE]
> 
> I didnt know either.  But I believe wearing the Gi was basically a technique on his part..


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 20, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> BoneCrusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> First off, he CANNOT wear a GI anymore. This is against UFC rules. Secondly, Gracie does not HAVE a big ego. He is like any other althlete who has done well at his game.


 
So I take it you watch UFC now?


----------



## BigDyl (May 20, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> So I take it you watch UFC now?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 20, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> PLease sonny, Gracy will own him then change Hughes  diaper when the match is over



Sorry pops but you left out the part where Gracie changes his depends first ... after nap time.


----------



## BigDyl (May 20, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Sorry pops but you left out the part where Gracie changes his depends first ... after nap time.




Aren't you older than Gracie?


----------



## GFR (May 21, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Sorry pops but you left out the part where Gracie changes his depends first ... after nap time.





			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> Aren't you older than Gracie?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 21, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Aren't you older than Gracie?



Ummm ... well .... uh yeah.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 22, 2006)

There's a countdown special on tonight @ 10 on Spike.


----------



## BigDyl (May 23, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> There's a countdown special on tonight @ 10 on Spike.




This is worse than the superbowl.  Please save the count down for fight day.


----------



## MCx2 (May 23, 2006)

The arguement that Gracie has always faced stronger opponents is out the window with this one. In the past when he has faced stronger opponents they have been bigger and slower. Hughes is not only MUCH stronger, he's MUCH faster, and smaller. Unfortunately I don't believe Gracie can match Hughes intensity, and this will be an easy victory...


----------



## BigDyl (May 23, 2006)

My Jiu Jitsu instructor seems to think Hughes will win.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> The arguement that Gracie has always faced stronger opponents is out the window with this one. In the past when he has faced stronger opponents they have been bigger and slower. Hughes is not only MUCH stronger, he's MUCH faster, and smaller. Unfortunately I don't believe Gracie can match Hughes intensity, and this will be an easy victory...



^^^^What he said ...  ... ^^^^^


----------



## BigDyl (May 23, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> ^^^^What he said ...  ... ^^^^^




I don't agree with "easy victory"


----------



## BigDyl (May 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> My Jiu Jitsu instructor seems to think Hughes will win.


 
Maybe a little biased though?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 24, 2006)

should be a great fight. Gracie is great when it comes to the ground, but I think Hughes will try to stun him on his feet and possibly bring the fight to the ground. Hughes is crazy so expect anything.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 24, 2006)

Not a bad undercard either, particularly the Silva/Vera + Swick/Riggs fights:

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.FightCard&eid=163


----------



## BigDyl (May 24, 2006)

Vera will win
Swick will win
Sanchez will win

Jeremy Horns a beast, he will win.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 24, 2006)

How much do they cost now? I think the last one I got was in November (Franklin/Quarry,Hughes/Riggs) and it was $30.oo.


----------



## AKIRA (May 25, 2006)

Shit, I dont know what side to route for or define.  I dont like either one of these cocksuckers.  But I still wanna see who wins.

It would be kinda cool if they killed each other, but thats for another time.


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Shit, I dont know what side to route for or define.  I dont like either one of these cocksuckers.  But I still wanna see who wins.
> 
> It would be kinda cool if they killed each other, but thats for another time.





What's your problem with them?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 25, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> This is an interogative and it needs a question mark you dumb bastard.




Interrogative you dumb bastard!


----------



## topolo (May 25, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Interrogative you dumb bastard!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 25, 2006)

Would a wager on the outcome of Gracie Hughes be no-no here?  You know ... just for bragging rights ...


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Would a wager on the outcome of Gracie Hughes be no-no here?  You know ... just for bragging rights ...




Hughes has made some stupid mistakes, which is why I don't think anyone could make such a sure bet...


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hughes has made some stupid mistakes, which is why I don't think anyone could make such a sure bet...


 

Discuss


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

Hughes versus Frank Trigg 2.  Frank Trigg had him a rear naked choked, and almost had him knocked out.  Trigg made a stupid mistake and didn't hold it in, and hughes escaped.  But Hughes made a stupid mistake to get in that position.


Sometimes hughes carries people around.  Very pointless.  You don't need to walk around the ring in circles carrying someone.  That tires you the hell out.  Watch Fedor, he doesn't fuck around.  He does a fast ass takedown and gets the position.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hughes versus Frank Trigg 2.  Frank Trigg had him a rear naked choked, and almost had him knocked out.  Trigg made a stupid mistake and didn't hold it in, and hughes escaped.  But Hughes made a stupid mistake to get in that position.
> 
> 
> Sometimes hughes carries people around.  Very pointless.  You don't need to walk around the ring in circles carrying someone.  That tires you the hell out.  Watch Fedor, he doesn't fuck around.  He does a fast ass takedown and gets the position.



Yeah but comparing Darth Fador to Hughes is like comparing Ali to ... well ... to Foreman.
































OR Tank Abbot


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)

I'm tired of some of these hyped up UFC clowns.  Let em' fight Darth Fedor.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 25, 2006)

Make 'em go through his younger brother first ... if he's past his elbow injury.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 25, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hughes versus Frank Trigg 2. Frank Trigg had him a rear naked choked, and almost had him knocked out. Trigg made a stupid mistake and didn't hold it in, and hughes escaped. *But Hughes made a stupid mistake to get in that position*.
> 
> 
> Sometimes hughes carries people around. Very pointless. You don't need to walk around the ring in circles carrying someone. That tires you the hell out. Watch Fedor, he doesn't fuck around. He does a fast ass takedown and gets the position.


 
In that particular case though, Trigg hit Hughes low and the ref didn't step in. Hughes was stunned from the low blow and that's when Trigg came in with the strikes and choke. 

I agree with you with the carrying shit though. Seems like more show and to get the crowd hyped up.


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2006)

Didn't Huges tap out to BJ Penn?


----------



## BigDyl (May 26, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Didn't Huges tap out to BJ Penn?




YES.  He got owned.


----------



## BigDyl (May 26, 2006)

Here it comes.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 26, 2006)

Ya hafta of actually seen the fight to laugh at BigDyl's lil "here it comes" post.  There was no pwnage ... just a good sub from Penn on a younger and less experienced Hughes.  Any true MMA fan is a member of a certain site ***cough -= FCZ =- cough *** and can download the fight.


MMmmmmm PayPal anyone? Just a lil wager ... I got Hughes for the win.


----------



## GFR (May 26, 2006)

*Gracie will destroy him....you untrained fools don't know that **Gracie's style is not age dependant...at 50 he could own all.
*


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2006)

What time is this shit on tonight. I don't wanna miss it. hohoho!


----------



## aceshigh (May 27, 2006)

who fucking won???????//


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2006)

It didn't happen yet I think.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 27, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> who fucking won???????//


It's tonight ... Sat 5/27/2006 in LA.  Imma wait till it's on FCZ and download it instead of paying the $40 DirecTV  is tryn' to rip me off for.  It'l be available by mid-morning to mid-day Sunday I'm sure ... I can wait that long.

No PayPal wagers from the Gracie crowd?   
​


----------



## aceshigh (May 27, 2006)

ok im gonna need a download link for this fight ,,so if anyone can help me out there it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## aceshigh (May 27, 2006)

bump to my question ,,,and who the fuck won????????


----------



## bigss75 (May 27, 2006)

Matt Hughes tko gracie in the first round


----------



## aceshigh (May 27, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Matt Hughes tko gracie in the first round


bullshit


----------



## bigss75 (May 27, 2006)

Nope Gracie got owned


----------



## fufu (May 27, 2006)

True story. I must say that Gracie is one tough motherfucker to stand out that submission that happened earlier in the round. Fuck, I was cringing the whole time. I wanted Royce to win but I knew that Hughes had an advantage. Oh well.


----------



## GFR (May 27, 2006)

The fight was fixed


----------



## aceshigh (May 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The fight was fixed


maybe gracie was drugged??


----------



## BigDyl (May 27, 2006)

....


----------



## Double D (May 27, 2006)

I have to admit I thought Gracie would win and thats only because I have always been a huge Gracie fan. Oh well I guess....age and the new age of fighting has caught up to Gracie.


----------



## BigDyl (May 27, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The fight was fixed




I may actually agree with this later on.  I already heard rumors of Gracie giving it away.  For now I will drown in my sorrows.










Remeber this:


Tonight when I watched the fights, i bet my friends on every fight and was right every single time.  I did not bet on the final fight, because though I could have won 10 bucks, I felt that I was betraying someone who made the sport what it is today.  


The Gracie legacy lives on.  How do you ask?  Because the first 4 fights of the night were one with Gracie Jiu Jitsu moves or submissions.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 28, 2006)

There was no point in this fight in which Gracie was not trying to submit or escape.  His asset has always been just that ... no actual idle time.  Gracie has always been setting up his sub's (kicking the hips or throwing strikes to the head to cause a body shift), on defense, escaping disaster, or moving into a sub.  Tonight he was attempting to escape disaster ... and failed.  He has ALWAYS been able to give his back to avoid a beating and then very quickly spin into a sub.  Hughes killed Gracie when he tried that lil spin move.  If big John had not stopped the fight Gracie would have taken that nap I mentioned earlier.

 True story ... 

 For Dana White to get a Gracie as a belt holder would have meant  WORLD WIDE ratings increases for  as long as Gracie held the belt.  Way more PPV money ... so why shit in his own wallet by giving the nod to Hughes?

 Nah ... Hughes won because he just plain beat Gracie's ass.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I have to admit I thought Gracie would win and thats only because I have always been a huge Gracie fan. Oh well I guess....age and the new age of fighting has caught up to Gracie.



I don't think it is the new age of fighting, really, what has changed in MMA? I think Hughes was alot more powerful, he was younger, and had excellent ground skills to keep Gracie at bay....then there is the ground and pound.


----------



## Steele20 (May 28, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Matt Hughes tko gracie in the first round



thanks for ruining my day asshole


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 28, 2006)

I thought it was going to come down to a decision. I didn't think that anyone could own gracie. Hughes proved me wrong.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 28, 2006)

That was one of the most easily predicted MMA fights ever and that's why I didnt' order it. Time for Royce to retire.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1zmgbFTe2Iw&search=matt%20hughes


----------



## bigss75 (May 28, 2006)

Gracie didnt even look good on the ground.


----------



## BigDyl (May 28, 2006)

This is all bullshit.  I'll give anyone of your a free ass beating courtesy Gracie Jiu Jitsu.


----------



## BigDyl (May 28, 2006)

And fuck Matt Hughes, We'll bring BJ Penn in to fight him again.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> *This is all as it should be cuz Gracie is just not a good striker.  BoneCrusher was right all along.  Matt Hughes is the man and I worship him.*



Thanks BIgDyl ... It's mighty big of ya to say so.

His brothers are way better at MMA than he is ... they can actually strike.  Strikes are kinda handy in MMA ... but that is a concept that Royce missed  prolly cuz he was off somewhere getting a new box of depends when all this striking business developed and so he just didn't get the memo.  

HE had love handles ... ya notice that?  He was skinny fat with no muscle development at all.


----------



## BigDyl (May 28, 2006)

I'll kick your ass too.   

The difference is I can strike.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'll kick your ass too.
> 
> The difference is I can strike.



I was trained by Matt Hughes ... you are a GJJ fighter.  You have no chance.


----------



## BigDyl (May 28, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I was trained by Matt Hughes ... you are a GJJ fighter.  You have no chance.




You have no training son.   


I'm trained under Darth Fedor...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 28, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The fight was fixed


 
Not very Gracie-like if you ask me.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> And fuck Matt Hughes, We'll bring BJ Penn in to fight him again.


 
That would be a sick fight, as would Hughes/St. Pierre 2.

Matt Hughes is the man. I don't know how you can dislike him as a fighter. He's great all around and has a huge heart. One of the best champs the UFC has seen...

Anyone see John Alessio's takedown defense against Diego?


----------



## BigDyl (May 28, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> That would be a sick fight, as would Hughes/St. Pierre 2.
> 
> Matt Hughes is the man. I don't know how you can dislike him as a fighter. He's great all around and has a huge heart. One of the best champs the UFC has seen...
> 
> Anyone see John Alessio's takedown defense against Diego?





He's an asshole, who plays gay country music when he comes out.  I hope that fucker fights someone who is younger than 50 years old.  Penn will own his ass, as will Pierre.  And 90% of people from Pride would KO his ass.


----------



## bigss75 (May 28, 2006)

I think Hughes next fight is GSP. 
Pride has some really goood fighters but a majority of them are just jap. pro wrestlers


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 28, 2006)

See I haven't downloaded the entire UFC60 ... only the Hughes whooping Gracie part.  Imma have to stay outta this thread till I do you keep spoilin' it for me ... 

Penn/Hughes 2 would be a great rematch and Penn _was _on his way up the food chain till he was thrown a beatin' by GSP.  We know ya gotta be a winner to fight the champ and now Penn is all back a the bus n shit.  GSP is the one in UFC to send Hughes into that "He was the better fighter today" speach the loser always gives after he recovers from his trip to Disney Land.

GSP=Next Big UFC champ IIIIFFFFF he gets his bleeding issues under control.  Frickin dude cuts easy.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> He's an asshole, who plays gay country music when he comes out. I hope that fucker fights someone who is younger than 50 years old. Penn will own his ass, as will Pierre. And 90% of people from Pride would KO his ass.


 
Hughes already owned Rush and got beat by Penn. And Hughes has gotten better since both those fights, as have the other 2. I think that they'd all be awesome matchups.

I can't think of many welterweights in PRIDE, but Hughes imo could matchup with any of em.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 28, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> GSP=Next Big UFC champ IIIIFFFFF he gets his bleeding issues under control. Frickin dude cuts easy.


 
He's the shit I love watchin that dude fight.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 28, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> He's an asshole, who plays gay country music when he comes out.  I hope that fucker fights someone who is younger than 50 years old.  Penn will own his ass, as will Pierre.  And 90% of people from Pride would KO his ass.


Wanderlie vs Hughes = 30 second fight.  Pride owns UFC in every weight class.  Hunt would Own the heavy weights in UFC and he is not even the best in Pride.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 28, 2006)

Downloading the unaired Horn vs Sonen match from UFC60 rt now ... still waiting for the entire UFC60 download to show up though.


----------



## bigss75 (May 28, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Wanderlie vs Hughes = 30 second fight.  Pride owns UFC in every weight class.  Hunt would Own the heavy weights in UFC and he is not even the best in Pride.



Silva has over 30 pounds on hughes. I think a better fight would be silva vs. franklin. Pride doesnt have any stand outs under 170. They have light heavyweight and heavyweight on lockdown but there isnt much talent in the heavyweight division of ufc


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 28, 2006)

Why I watch MMA ...

MMA Desire


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Why I watch MMA ...
> 
> MMA Desire



I hate the songs that they play over these kind of videos.


----------



## SubliminalX (May 28, 2006)

Here's the Hughes vs. Gracie fight for anyone interested.

http://rapidshare.de/files/21632773/UFC60.Hughes.vs.Gracie.mpg.html


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 28, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I hate the songs that they play over these kind of videos.



You hate rock?   hmmmmm ... your stock is plummiting son.


----------



## BigDyl (May 28, 2006)

I'm still pissed about that stupid fight.  Gracie shouldn't have taken the fight.  They should have got a Gracie fighter who was well rounded, and in his prime.  I'm actually pretty mad.  I think it was rigged in the sense that Gracie didn't do shit, he didn't even try to work anything on the ground.



Fuck anyone who talks shit about it.  Minotauro owns your gay ass.  Pride owns UFC's stupid comerical ass.  Fedor owns your ass.  The gracie fighting style can stand alone against your gay ass versus any single discipline.  And fuck a single discipline because I'll kick your ass.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 28, 2006)

Looks like a shurdog post ... only thing you're missing is "Nuthugger".

BigDyl anyone who is not in agreement with your statements about PRIDE vs UFC ... for the most part ... is not a true MMA fan.  Abu Dhabi is some killer shit though, and Fedor never studied BJJ yet he rules.   

 My point is this bro ... it's an MMA world now.  The days of trying to perfect one style then rule with that alone forever are over.  Just as a pure boxer would eventually get pwned so did a pure BJJ master when faced with a the combined skills that any top level seasoned MMA fighter now has.  It would have been ANY MMA fighter as good as Hughes (think Japan) that woulda ended Gracie ... he is just too one dimensional.

But never fear son I got yer back.  I talked to Matt over breakfast ... he said he'll send you a Matt Hughes tee-shirt.


----------



## BigDyl (May 28, 2006)

Matt's a cocky bastard who thinks he is the best fighter of all time.  10 years from now, the UFC will invite Matt Hughes back to fight "Fighter X" Top Welter Weight, and we will see who wins.


I will personally KO/Sub anyone who wants to argue about it.  Matt Hughes is gay.  Everyone has a cool theme song, BUT him.  His site is political as hell, and is some sheep who blindly supports neo-conservatives like a bunch of clowns on this site.  Gay ass country music, and fuck welter weights, that's a gay weight class anyways.  Matt's roided up as fuck anyways.  Probably never comes off straight cycles of test/dbol.  GAY!

fuck everyone.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Looks like a shurdog post ... only thing you're missing is "Nuthugger".
> 
> BigDyl anyone who is not in agreement with your statements about PRIDE vs UFC ... for the most part ... is not a true MMA fan. Abu Dhabi is some killer shit though, and Fedor never studied BJJ yet he rules.
> 
> ...


 


That's what made this fight so damn predictable


----------



## Doublebase (May 29, 2006)

I was disapointed in the fight.  I was glad to hear Gracie say he will fight again in the UFC.  That is all I have to say about that fight.  The best fight IMO that night was the Diego Sanchez fight.  That Canadian he fought was awesome.  Some of the best defense I have ever seen.  He could have won the fight if he could have landed some kicks or punches.  He had Diego on his back for 2 mins.  It was awesome.  I'm happy Vera won, I think he has a good future ahead of him.  I would like to see him drop down to 205 but I doubt that will happen.  I was also impressed with Swick.  I picked him to win.  I think he is an awesome fighter.  I'm ready for July 8th now.


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> That's what made this fight so damn predictable


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 29, 2006)

To me, anyone who picked Gracie either hasn't followed UFC for very long or doesn't know much about fighting.


----------



## bigss75 (May 29, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I was disapointed in the fight.  I was glad to hear Gracie say he will fight again in the UFC.  That is all I have to say about that fight.  The best fight IMO that night was the Diego Sanchez fight.  That Canadian he fought was awesome.  Some of the best defense I have ever seen.  He could have won the fight if he could have landed some kicks or punches.  He had Diego on his back for 2 mins.  It was awesome.  I'm happy Vera won, I think he has a good future ahead of him.  I would like to see him drop down to 205 but I doubt that will happen.  I was also impressed with Swick.  I picked him to win.  I think he is an awesome fighter.  I'm ready for July 8th now.



I think the same about Vera he really needs to choose which weightclass he wants to compete in and gain or drop twenty pounds.


----------



## JordanMang (May 29, 2006)

If Gracie had been allowed to wear the Gi he would have won the fight IMO.  He got dominated, but a I still thing he would have won.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 29, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> If Gracie had been allowed to wear the Gi he would have won the fight IMO. He got dominated, but a I still thing he would have won.


 
Why is that? Nothing he did or didn't do appeared to have any relation to him not wearing a gi. He had no offense, got put in a Kemura and got pounded. Nothin a gi can stop.


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2006)

I hope Matt Hughes gets cancer and dies.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I hope Matt Hughes gets cancer and dies.



You are so even headed bro.  You inspire me to become a more rational and right thinking human being.  

Unfortunatly Matt was reading your post this afternoon after training and decided to cancel your tee-shirt.  He instead is sending you a life-time subscription to the Limbaugh Letter ... Matt says you need a lil' Rush in your life.


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2006)

Matt Hughes is just the "IN" fighter right now.  He doesn't have the legacy of Gracie.  He didn't revolutionize anything.  He just abuses steroids (probably as many as Ronnie Coleman, but his MMA diet won't let him hold as much mass), had a history of wrestling, and then on top of that he fights an old man.  No one will remember this clown in 10 years.  


You seem to love him.  That's great.  You probably don't even practice MMA anyways.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 29, 2006)

And you seem to have no respect for a fellow mixed martial artist. Hughes shitted on Gracie's disgraceful JJ, and out did him in everything else. Royce deserves a helluva a lot of credit for what he has done in the past and for taking the fight, but it's clear he has no place in the UFC anymore. 

And who cares who practices MMA and who doesn't. Anyone can be a fan of it and understand it easily.


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> And you seem to have no respect for a fellow mixed martial artist. Hughes shitted on Gracie's disgraceful JJ, and out did him in everything else. Royce deserves a helluva a lot of credit for what he has done in the past and for taking the fight, but it's clear he has no place in the UFC anymore.
> 
> And who cares who practices MMA and who doesn't. Anyone can be a fan of it and understand it easily.




Whatever dude, I'd sub your lame ass.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Whatever dude, I'd sub your lame ass.


 
Any clown can learn BJJ. There's places everyfuckinwhere nowadays. It's the "in" thing to do in fighting  . Personally, I think it comes in handy in MMA obviously, but it's no good to be specifically versed in only JJ. And I'm not too touchy-feely with dudes, so I'd prefer to strike or box as opposed to rolling around with them on the ground. No offense.


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Any clown can learn BJJ. There's places everyfuckinwhere nowadays. It's the "in" thing to do in fighting  . Personally, I think it comes in handy in MMA obviously, but it's no good to be specifically versed in only JJ. And I'm not too touchy-feely with dudes, so I'd prefer to strike or box as opposed to rolling around with them on the ground. No offense.




I can strike too, and am athletic.  So you'd be outmatched.  Nice try.


----------



## bigss75 (May 29, 2006)

You know what they say about winning an arguement over the internet right.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You seem to love him.  That's great.


  Wrong 1 time ... don't care one way or another.  I don't pay attention to a fighters politics, sexuality, socioeconomic status or his world look on life.  If he has skills, fights a straight fight ... as in no unneeded fucked-up damages (Frank Mir likes to do this) or trying to lie about taping out (Shamrock vs Gracie) nor un-sportsman like conduct (Tito is a punk like that) ... then I will respect the fighter for what he brings to the arena.



			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> You probably don't even practice MMA anyways.


  Wrong 2 times.  I'm 46 and started at 15.  I stayed in training till my mid '30s but now only roll and spare with my son.  HE is getting good and developing well but I'm stronger and still way more experienced so I have the edge ... for a short while longer.  He'll pass me by soon though which is as it should be.

I did call this fight correctly btw ...


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Wrong 1 time ... don't care one way or another.  I don't pay attention to a fighters politics, sexuality, socioeconomic status or his world look on life.  If he has skills, fights a straight fight ... as in no unneeded fucked-up damages (Frank Mir likes to do this) or trying to lie about taping out (Shamrock vs Gracie) nor un-sportsman like conduct (Tito is a punk like that) ... then I will respect the fighter for what he brings to the arena.
> 
> Wrong 2 times.  I'm 46 and started at 15.  I stayed in training till my mid '30s but now only roll and spare with my son.  HE is getting good and developing well but I'm stronger and still way more experienced so I have the edge ... for a short while longer.  He'll pass me by soon though which is as it should be.
> 
> I did call this fight correctly btw ...




I'd still own you.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I can strike too, and am athletic. So you'd be outmatched. Nice try.


 
I don't train guy ...never said I did


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I don't train guy ...never said I did





Yeah, owned.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yeah, owned.


 
You owned a non-fighter over the internet... I'm seeing big things for your fighting career. Give me your adress I'll send you a cookie  .

How long have you been training anyway?


----------



## BigDyl (May 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> You owned a non-fighter over the internet... I'm seeing big things for your fighting career. Give me your adress I'll send you a cookie  .
> 
> How long have you been training anyway?




I thought you said you were going to "strike" me.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I thought you said you were going to "strike" me.


 
"I'd prefer to strike or box as opposed to rolling around with them on the ground." (meaning that's what I'd prefer to do if I was a trained MMA fighter)

Anyway, How long have you been training??


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I'd prefer to strike or box as opposed to rolling around with them on the ground. No offense.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 29, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> How long have you been training anyway?


 
I'm guessing with the smack you talk, 5-10 years?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'd still own you.


 When that happens son open an umbrella ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they say pig-shit stings from that high up.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 29, 2006)

BTW ... you ever sign up with FCZ yet?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Anyway, How long have you been training??


 
?


----------



## MCx2 (May 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> The arguement that Gracie has always faced stronger opponents is out the window with this one. In the past when he has faced stronger opponents they have been bigger and slower. Hughes is not only MUCH stronger, he's MUCH faster, and smaller. Unfortunately I don't believe Gracie can match Hughes intensity, and this will be an easy victory...




Nuff said.


----------



## Steele20 (May 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Matt Hughes is just the "IN" fighter right now.  He doesn't have the legacy of Gracie.  He didn't revolutionize anything.  He just abuses steroids (probably as many as Ronnie Coleman, but his MMA diet won't let him hold as much mass), had a history of wrestling, and then on top of that he fights an old man.  No one will remember this clown in 10 years.



I agree with this. Nobody in this world is impressed with some dude who abuses steroids and fights old men. Gracie didn't abuse steroids and still won 3 ufc's. Beating guys much bigger than him. Gracie accomplished something, hughes only proved what a pussy he is.


----------



## MCx2 (May 30, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> I agree with this. Nobody in this world is impressed with some dude who abuses steroids and fights old men. Gracie didn't abuse steroids and still won 3 ufc's. Beating guys much bigger than him. Gracie accomplished something, hughes only proved what a pussy he is.




When we see proof of steroid use, I'll agree with this. Otherwise it's just BigDyl being a sore loser about his "professional opinion" on the outcome of the fight...


----------



## Doublebase (May 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Nuff said.



Did you just quote yourself?  Ugh...


----------



## Doublebase (May 30, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> hughes only proved what a pussy he is.



Ok... by beating Joyce Gracie, he showed what a pussy he was?  Do I have that right.  You are seriously slow.


----------



## MCx2 (May 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Ok... by beating Joyce Gracie, he showed what a pussy he was?  Do I have that right.  You are seriously slow.




Who is Joyce Gracie? Royce's wife?


----------



## bigss75 (May 30, 2006)

I think everyone can agree that Royce shouldn't have taken the fight and alot of people are pissed watching a legend go down to a new guy. The same can be said about Ken Shamrock's comeback. He has only beat one guy with a winning record since the comback in 2000 and that was another old school guy kimo.

I want to see an old school clash  of the titans Bas Rutten vs. Royce Gracie

I would think Bas would win


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 30, 2006)

Hughes doesn't look like he used steroids to me.  That body is easily attainable for most without the use of gear, especially a wrestler.  Every college wrestler has that build these days.

Not saying he didn't use steroids, just that his current conditioning doesn't appear to be the result of it.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hughes doesn't look like he used steroids to me.  That body is easily attainable for most without the use of gear, especially a wrestler.  Every college wrestler has that build these days.
> 
> Not saying he didn't use steroids, just that his current conditioning doesn't appear to be the result of it.


I agree, Hughes dosen't look like a steroid user at all. What matters is that Gracie is much older and has not fought in years...a few tune ups might have been a good idea for him. What are both guys ages??? In boxing it is  common to see a average 25 year old beat a great 40 year old.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree, Hughes dosen't look like a steroid user at all. What matters is that Gracie is much older and has not fought in years...a few tune ups might have been a good idea for him. What are both guys ages??? In boxing it is  common to see a average 25 year old beat a great 40 year old.




I concur, training can never simulate a real fight, some tune-ups would have helped big time, especially with guys similar to Hughes.  Their ages...I think Gracie is like 95 years old and Hughes is 7.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2006)

I'm not black dude, so keep your racist comments to yourself. And retards are the ones who misspell words in every single post like you.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree, Hughes dosen't look like a steroid user at all. What matters is that Gracie is much older and has not fought in years...a few tune ups might have been a good idea for him. What are both guys ages??? In boxing it is common to see a average 25 year old beat a great 40 year old.


 
I agree and also with DaleMabry. Oh and by the way Hughes is 32 and Gracie is 39. So, not a huge age difference if you ask me.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I agree and also with DaleMabry. Oh and by the way Hughes is 32 and Gracie is 39.




I was pretty close.


----------



## Steele20 (May 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I'm not black dude, so keep your racist comments to yourself. And retards are the ones who misspell words in every single post like you.



WOW! Well atleast I can tell you didn't go to college.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I agree and also with DaleMabry. Oh and by the way Hughes is 32 and Gracie is 39. So, not a huge age difference if you ask me.


Maybe not but most guys start to lose it in there late 30's espically if they are not big punchers....power is the last thing to go...speed  and reflexes the first


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> WOW! Well atleast I can tell you didn't go to college.


 
I'm in college now. But I'm curious as to why you think I'm not.


----------



## Steele20 (May 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> Ok... by beating Joyce Gracie, he showed what a pussy he was?  Do I have that right.  You are seriously slow.



I'm slow? Ok lets review. I go to UCF, had a 1370 SAT, have a job, and you? You will never be as smart as me.


----------



## Steele20 (May 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I'm in college now. But I'm curious as to why you think I'm not.



No you're not, it's not nice to lie.


----------



## GFR (May 30, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> I'm slow? Ok lets review. I go to UCF, had a 1370 SAT, have a job, and you? You will never be as smart *as me*.


"as I"


----------



## Steele20 (May 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> "as I"


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> I'm slow? Ok lets review. I go to UCF, had a 1370 SAT, have a job, and you? You will never be as smart as me.


 
Just because you had a bad day or a bad night with your boyfriend or whatever doesn't mean you have to try to get under peoples' skin here. No one gives a fuck about you. You are a pussy


----------



## Steele20 (May 30, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Just because you had a bad day or a bad night with your boyfriend or whatever doesn't mean you have to try to get under peoples' skin here. No one gives a fuck about you. You are a pussy



Glad I'm right.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 30, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Glad I'm right.


 
Sorry...My computer is programmed so I cannot asscociate with people who pack ass. Bye.


----------



## Doublebase (May 30, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> I'm slow? Ok lets review. I go to UCF, had a 1370 SAT, have a job, and you? You will never be as smart as me.



I went to college and have an awesome career.  I am more intelligent then you.  I think everyone here can see that.  It's pretty apparent.  Racist prick.


----------



## Doublebase (May 30, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

>



exactly


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 30, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Maybe not but most guys start to lose it in there late 30's espically if they are not big punchers....power is the last thing to go...speed  and reflexes the first



This post is 100% factual.  I can't believe I said this and it was a Foreman post.



			
				Steele20 said:
			
		

> I'm slow? Ok lets review. I go to UCF, had a 1370 SAT, have a job, and you? You will never be as smart as me.



No person who scored a 1370 on their SATs would type a sentence like this.  Unless, of course, you got a 1370 combined for the 3 times you took it.


----------



## bigss75 (May 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No person who scored a 1370 on their SATs would type a sentence like this.  Unless, of course, you got a 1370 combined for the 3 times you took it.


----------

